# Pandora's Tower: Until I am By Your Side Again



## Malvingt2 (Jan 28, 2011)

Tower of Pandora: Until I Return To Your Side." This new title is nearing completion, Nintendo CEO Satoru Iwata revealed during the briefing, and will be released in the first half of this year. Pandora no Tou: Kimi no Moto e Kaeru Made,







 the voice on the official site says "Between being dead but beautiful, and being ugly but alive,which one is more blissful?"

Spring 2011 in Japan, rated CERO C. Developer unknown, genre unknown

Seems to have a lot of biblical references. Possibly another JRPG?




Rumor: Interesting find someone made - could be nothing at all though. look at web Sxj3, Xenoblade which was developed by  Monolithsoft is Sxj4 in that game site. Could the same team behind Xenoblade and Baten Kaitos are making this game?


----------



## Sotei (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm excited for any new IP Nintendo decides to trot out but I'm still pissed that they haven't announced release plans for Xenoblade and The Last Story outside of Japan.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 28, 2011)

Sotei said:


> I'm excited for any new IP Nintendo decides to trot out but I'm still pissed that they haven't announced release plans for Xenoblade and The Last Story outside of Japan.


Check the Xenoblade Thread.They Updated the new US list and the game is there, now The Last Story yet to hear anything about it.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jan 28, 2011)

Mite b cool

As a Nintendo IP it has a ridiculously high expectation to live up to though.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 30, 2011)

_
*Pandora's Tower - full character art*
_


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 30, 2011)

"NOT RELEASED OUTSIDE OF JAPAN" mother fuckers


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 30, 2011)

@OP; My Japanese friend told me it says this:



> Between being dead but beautiful, and being ugly but alive,
> which one is more blissful?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 30, 2011)

Kuroba Kaitou said:


> @OP; My Japanese friend told me it says this:


thanks I shall change it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 5, 2011)

First Trailer!!


----------



## Velocity (Apr 5, 2011)

Bloody hell that looks amazing.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 5, 2011)

More info: *Pandora's Tower is due out on May 26th in Japan. No word on a worldwide release at this time. It is being developed by Ganbarion (One Piece Wii games, JUMP Super Stars).*


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 6, 2011)

*Pandora's Tower - tons of details*


- game is centered on two characters, Ende and his friend Ceres
- takes place on the Graecia continent
- this is where, in the kingdom of Elysium, the harvest festival has begun
- Ceres has been chosen to sing at this event, but as she takes the podium, a beast appears
- Ende finds Ceres after the beast appears, but she's unconscious
- Ceres is about to be taken into the army's custody as a witness to the beast, but thanks to the help of a merchant named Graiai, the two manage to escape to an isolated tower
- we come to find out that Ceres has been cursed by the beast
- to break the curse, Ende must collect the flesh of beasts that live within the tower
- Ceres: 15 year old girl chosen from many to sing at the harvest event, firm believer in the Eos religion
- Ende: 22 year old former soldier of Athens during a war with Elysium, quiet type
- Graiai: member of the dwarf race, gives you the Orichalcum Chain which lets its possessor know Ceres' state
- the Chain allows you to see a timer that indicates how far along Ceres is in the curse
- use the chain to restrain the servant beasts you encounter in the towers and tear their flesh off for delivery to Ceres
- chain is also used on other items/objects in the tower
- 12 towers with different themes, all different sizes
- tower example: Red Flame Tower, which blocks your progress with fire
- get to the tower's deepest point to fight a boss for his flesh
- must get the flesh of all 12 bosses to stop the curse, as flesh from only one boss will simply slow the curse
- simple control scheme



=o sbs shows for sg, I approve. but waiiii chinese subs


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 6, 2011)

Please come out in America...please.


----------



## Sotei (Apr 6, 2011)

Looks pretty bad ass, love the way the character animates, hopefully Nintendo will make the Wii's final year/years memorable with some surprise releases of all these new IPs.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 6, 2011)

Looks okay, I wanna play. Who's gonna lend me a Wii? :33


----------



## Falcon (Apr 6, 2011)

Man I want a Wii now...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 6, 2011)

Another couple of really good games and I may just consider it. Though from the looks of this it's motion controlled.

Not sure if want.


----------



## Falcon (Apr 6, 2011)

I can easily get use to the motion controlling though. I can't really see the point in getting a Wii now. I feel like a new Nintendo console is eminent and it'll definitely be backwards compatible. I should have gotten a Wii a long time ago..


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 6, 2011)

I hate motion control.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 6, 2011)

*Famitsu pics*


----------



## Velocity (Apr 6, 2011)

Ende looks like a badass.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Apr 7, 2011)

I found some more information about the game.

The source is shaky, but the information seems solid.



> - game is centered on two characters, Ende and his friend Ceres
> - takes place on the Graecia continent
> - this is where, in the kingdom of Elysium, the harvest festival has begun
> - Ceres has been chosen to sing at this event, but as she takes the podium, a beast appears
> ...



This is starting to sound a lot like Shadow of the Colossus, which I am very okay with.

Edit: And now I have a valid source for the info.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Apr 13, 2011)

Some new info:

here.

Important parts:

-The game will have classic controller support
-It's described as an "exploration-style action adventure RPG"; make of that what you will.

Also *I need a better picture of that boxart.*


----------



## Godot (Apr 13, 2011)

It looks gorgeous. I might have to dust off my Wii for this.



> - game is centered on two characters, Ende and his friend Ceres



Might be stretching it, but... possible co-op?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 13, 2011)

*Pandora's Tower Supports Classic Controller and Motion Controls*

_
Retailers have shared a few additional details on Nintendo's new Wii action RPG Pandora's Tower.

The game's control scheme was previously somewhat of a mystery as many assumed the game's chain mechanics meant motion controls. This actually is the case, but only optionally.

Main character Ende wields a chain as his primary means of attack. This special chain is capable of tearing the flesh of the beasts that he encounters, something he must do because Ceres, the game's heroine, requires beast flesh to survive a curse which is slowly turning her a beast, both physically and mentally.

As you make your way to the boss that awaits on the top floor of each of the game's thirteen towers, you can use the chain in the following ways:

Grab and pull flesh and items from beasts.
Restrain the beasts with the chain and then go in for the kill with another weapon.
Restrain one beast with the chain, then swing it around to strike other enemies.
Use the chain to latch on to walls and swing from location to location.
Use the chain to manipulate switches.
You can control the action either with the Wiimote and Nunchuck or with the Classic Controller. When using the Wiimote and Nunchuck combo, the Wiimote directly controls the chain, allowing you to feel like you're swinging a real chain apparently. The Classic Controller option allows for pure button-based play._

For those wondering about progression, the retail listing describes the game as an "exploration-style action RPG." This is causing some speculation that progression could be along the lines of Metroid or Castlevania rather than a linear romp through the towers. We'll have to wait for more details from Nintendo.

Pandora's Tower is due for Wii release on May 26. The game has a C rating from CERO.





here.


----------



## destinator (Apr 14, 2011)

Sexy <3


----------



## Haohmaru (Apr 14, 2011)

Sexy indeed. Looks like another solid Wii rpg. Hopefully this will come out in English as well.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 18, 2011)

*Pandora's Tower - more details*

- Ceres will begin to assume beastlike properties, which will change her appearance
- gameplay should be similar to those that play Zelda titles
- you can aim/fire your chain via Wiimote as well
- join with your sword to attack enemies
- also use the chain to swing from spot to spot, grab enemies and swing them around, and move switches
- rip the flesh right of of beasts with the chain
- the in-game characters are a race of people that don't eat meat, but Ceres must eat the beast flesh collected to return to normal
- if Ceres doesn't eat flesh from all the boss beasts, she will remain part beast
- multiple endings to achieve that depend on choices made during gameplay


"Ghetto" Brian


----------



## Haohmaru (Apr 20, 2011)

Trailer 2


----------



## First Tsurugi (Apr 21, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i7kmc3R3w3k[/YOUTUBE]

This is the same trailer already posted, but with subtitles.

Nothing really new, but I figured I'd post it anyway.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 21, 2011)

Damn, epic Trailer..


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## Falcon (Apr 28, 2011)

This actually looks better than Versus XIII imo.

Please get a NA date!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 29, 2011)

*Pandora's Tower: The Basics*
*The spirit of Castlevania lives on.*

In order for your friend to survive, she must eat the flesh of foes you slay in towers scattered across a beast-plagued land. Sound grim? That's the concept of Pandora's Tower, the latest Wii exclusive that's coming to Japan next month. With information coming out almost daily, I've gathered the pertinent facts for you to peruse. If you want Pandora's Tower to come to U.S. shores, start telling your friends about it now and get some chatter going. 

*What is Pandora's Tower? *
The latest Wii exclusive, Pandora's Tower is an action-RPG developed by Ganbarion, the studio responsible for Jump Super Stars as well as a variety of One Piece games. Tower is due out in Japan this May. 

*What's the story? *
You play as Ende, a warrior whose friend, Ceres, has become cursed by an ancient evil in the realm of Elysium. The only way to stop the curse from turning her into a beast? Strip the flesh from your enemies and feed it to her to keep the plague at bay or, in some cases, help eliminate it. Pretty grim stuff. 

*How does the game work? *
Pandora's Tower is effectively a cross between Castlevania and Zelda, mixing action, puzzle-solving and exploration with limited RPG-esque concepts. Ende carries a variety of weapons, though his primary mode of attack is his chain whip, which can not only carry out various offensive attacks, but grab, restrain and maneuver objects and enemies. The game can be played with the Wii Remote and Nunchuk, or in a more traditional manner with Wii's Classic Controller. 

Curing Ceres is your main goal, which requires you to subdue and tear away meat from your enemies. More routine enemy remnants will only hault Ceres' mutation, but bosses will begin to reverse her condition. Naturally, getting to these big bad guys requires a bit of work. Your battleground consists of a dozen or so towers that contain various tricks, traps and creatures. Each tower has a particular theme or environment, just like the Zelda dungeons we know and love. 

*Does the curse factor into gameplay? *
Not directly, but it does appear to act as a timer. As you progress through the game, Ceres' condition will get worse. That's why you consistently have to work your way back to her to feed her. Presumably you can do more than simply buy yourself more time? perhaps you can slow the curse as well? 

*What are these RPG elements? *
There isn't too much information about this available, but it appears as though you'll be able to acquire items that will allow you to upgrade your sword, chain and other weapons. Once acquired, Ende will have to visit a merchant, Graia, for some sort of upgrade process. 

*How does the game play? *
Unfortunately, the IGN Nintendo crew has yet to play Pandora's Tower. All the above information is courtesy of our friends over at Andriasang, who have been keeping an eye on all the latest information coming out of Japan. 

*When are we getting the game in the United States? *
That's the real question, isn't it? Though Pandora's Tower is due out May 26, 2011 in Japan, there is absolutely no word about a United States release. 

Something tells me the game might be quietly announced for a Stateside release at E3 2011, perhaps alongside a few other outstanding titles like The Last Story. Nintendo certainly needs more titles to propel Wii sales in 2011 until its successor arrives in 2012. Pandora's Tower would certainly be an interesting addition to that lineup.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 29, 2011)

Looks like a pretty kickass game but somethings been bugging me about the main character in the boxart...

*Spoiler*: __ 




Problem?


----------



## Haohmaru (Apr 29, 2011)

Wow I didn't know it was developed by the Jump super star people. Anyway, looks like a great wii rpg. Definitely looking forward to it.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Apr 30, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Looks like a pretty kickass game but somethings been bugging me about the main character in the boxart...
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



There's one of these floating around for Lightning and Ceres too.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 30, 2011)

Why the hell am i getting interested in a generic looking JRPG?


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 2, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> Wow I didn't know it was developed by the Jump super star people. Anyway, looks like a great wii rpg. Definitely looking forward to it.


 Yeah That is really a shocker. The game is a new Ip from Nintendo but Nintendo is working with a third party to develop? 



Deathbringerpt said:


> Why the hell am i getting interested in a generic looking JRPG?


Maybe? lol


----------



## Velocity (May 2, 2011)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Why the hell am i getting interested in a generic looking JRPG?



'Cause it's neither generic nor a JRPG?


----------



## Suhoon (May 4, 2011)

Seems interesting, this could rival Okami in my eyes as a favorite Wii game if it does release in America. Let just hope they don't dub the voices 


Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Looks like a pretty kickass game but somethings been bugging me about the main character in the boxart...
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Lol the first thing I did was question if that was Noctis


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 11, 2011)

_*Pandora's Tower - latest trailer*_


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 11, 2011)

Gameplay trailer too.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VTN16ImrdX4&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 12, 2011)

*Pandora's Tower - more art, screens and details on tower aspects*


- towers include a tree tower, a stone tower, a steel tower and more
- an observation tower that stands next to the towers is your base of operations
- this is where the merchant Graiai can craft items and weapons for you using materials that you've gathered while in the towers
- store items here and recover your health by going to sleep
- Ceres is in this observation tower, and you can speak to her
- glowing markers on the ground indicate that something can be picked up
- collect materials from defeated foes
- depending on where you hit enemies, you get different materials
- materials you can collect depend on what time it is in the game, as time progresses while you play
- when aiming at the screen with the Wiimote, you can press and hold B to open up a zooming window
- this allows you to get a close up of the area of interest



*
*


----------



## Kaitou (May 12, 2011)

Two weeks...I might import it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 16, 2011)

*Pandora's Tower - full Japanese boxart*


----------



## Falcon (May 16, 2011)

It looks much better in black. I want the same exact box art if it comes over here.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 16, 2011)

i just found out about no more heroes, and now this..

i want wii


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 17, 2011)

*Pandora's Tower - Commercial*


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 17, 2011)

Winny said:


> 'Cause it's neither generic nor a JRPG?



Well, that certainly explains it. Greek themed, action adventure, a decent enough artstyle and a main character that has Link's hookshot for a main weapon and uses it like Krato's Blade of Chaos. 

Gameplay seems to lack impact when it comes to combat and the storyline seems to be crapping drama like no tomorrow but if this thing finds itself on our side of the globe, i'll probably buy it. Hey, i bought Other M, anything i get from now on is bound to be an improvement.


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 17, 2011)

> *Pandora's Tower has love sim elements*
> 
> An unexpected new addition to Pandora's Tower, the new Wii action title from Nintendo and Ganvarion that's due for release next week. An update at the official site reveals that the game has love sim style elements that affect the relationship between main character Ende and heroine Ceres.
> 
> ...



I just...I don't know how to feel about this.


----------



## Kaitou (May 18, 2011)

If it dramatically interferes with the course of the story then I might not like.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 18, 2011)

First Tsurugi said:


> I just...I don't know how to feel about this.


 I didn't see that one coming.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 18, 2011)

*Famitsu review score*

- Pandora's Tower (7/7/9/8, 31 points): "You can do a lot with your chain, picking up enemies and throwing them around. Get used to it, and it's fun elegantly dispatching enemies. The puzzle aspect of play isn't that difficult, and people who aren't that good at action games can enjoy this well enough. The fantasy-like music also sticks in your mind. The nunchuk controls go perfectly with the chain-flail action. The tempo proceeds well enough, and there's more than enough stuff for hardcore gamers to do, from item collection to strengthening weapons. It'd be nice if the graphics were better, though."


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 20, 2011)

*Pandora's Tower - commercial 2 and 3 with subtitles*


----------



## ensoriki (May 20, 2011)

Tell me that Box Cover does not look like Kindom hearts Cover?
But it does 

Anyways this game looks hawt I want in.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 24, 2011)

*Nintendo of France comments on The Last Story, Pandora's Tower chances in the states*

The following statement comes from Matthew Minel, Director of Marketing, Nintendo France...

*We're in the US, so we can't speak about The Last Story... We hope it'll be released. We are only allowed to say "hope"... Hope is promising... just like with Pandora's Tower", he said with an enormous smile.*


----------



## Corruption (Jun 24, 2011)

So is this another Wii game I'm not going to be able to play for a long time?


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 24, 2011)

Translation groups will pick it up im sure.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Rumor:confirmed: Pandora's Tower set for 2012 release in Europe*

We know that Pandora's Tower was at the Japan Expo, and that usually means good things for localization. While we haven't heard an official word on the game yet, we're hearing that the game is set for release sometime in 2012. I don't see why else the game would make an appearance if there were no plans to localize it for Europe.

*gamekyo Quote: *

Yesterday we announced the list of games playable on Wii and 3DS Nintendo's booth at Japan Expo 2011 and among them was high on a Pandora's Tower . Today, the leading team Livegen this site could dig up vital information: The output of the title Ganbarion is planned for 2012 in Europe. Mixture of Castlevania and Zelda , the title puts us in the role of the hero to save a princess from a terrible curse that transforms gradually into a monster of the least appetizing. The only way is to solve puzzles and tricks to bring him pieces of meat from the boss guarding each location, all with a nebular line in the Wiimote to control, focus of the gameplay. Xenoblade Chronicles and Zelda in 2011, The Last Story and Pandora's Tower in 2012, the end of life for the Wii looks pretty rich promise is pending with the Wii U. The Americans would like to say that.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 17, 2011)

*Breaking News: Pandora's Tower & Last Story in 2012*

The other two titles that make up "Operation Rainfall" have been confirmed for European releases in 2012.



> A few months ago North American Nintendo fans campaigned to get three titles released in their territory: Xenoblade Chronicles, Pandora's Tower and The Last Story. While it was known at the time that Xenoblade Chronicles was getting a European release, due out this Friday so be sure to read our review, the other two were merely rumoured to be getting a release in Europe.
> 
> In spite of the campaign Nintendo of America simply stated it would not release these three games in North America but in a newly released schedule of games Nintendo of Europe has confirmed that both Pandora's Tower and The Last Story will be released on the Nintendo Wii next year. Exact details have not been announced but it seems that as the Wii gives way to the Wii U it will be filled with something it lacked for a lot of its life - JRPGs.
> 
> What do you think of this news? Are you looking forward to The Last Story and Pandora's Tower? Be sure to let us know!








*Nintendo announces packed 2011 line-up of upcoming games*



> Those who are anticipating the impending launch of Xenoblade Chronicles, the action-packed role playing game (RPG) exclusive to Wii launching on 19th August, will soon get to experience two new RPGs exclusively for Wii, as The Last Story and Pandora’s Tower will both be making their European debut on Wii in 2012.








Officially confirmed both games.  Fuck you NoA.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 24, 2011)

Well fuck you too adbot.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 25, 2011)

Guess i'll try Pandora's Tower after all.


----------



## Corruption (Aug 25, 2011)

Looks like if these three games don't come out in NA I'll be importing for the first time. I'd have to mod my Wii because of the region lock right?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 22, 2012)

*Europe - Pandora's Tower gets limited edition*

Coming from Nintendo UK's Twitter...

*A limited edition Pandora's Tower out in Europe on 13th April includes steel book casing & 32 page artbook*

No pics of the limited edition just yet, but hopefully some will come in later today.



The game is set to launch that day..


----------



## The World (Feb 22, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> First Trailer!!


----------



## Falcon (Feb 22, 2012)

2 down 1 to go. We just need this in NoA.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 22, 2012)

*Pandora's Tower - limited edition pic*


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 22, 2012)

Is this game ever coming out?

I'm tired of waiting to see how much I'll hate it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 22, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y3DJpTVdm_Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## Aeon (Mar 21, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]iHG2HDsgoF4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 21, 2012)

Goddamn, that limited edition box looks amazing.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 10, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJm0lUVuls8[/YOUTUBE]

Launch Trailer!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 16, 2013)

*XSEED announces Pandora's Tower (Wii) for NA release*



> XSEED Games Announces Pandora’s Tower for Spring 2013 Release
> 
> Fan Favorite Wii-Exclusive Action RPG to be Released for the North American Market
> 
> ...





Finally!!!

Please mods, update thread.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 16, 2013)

It's about damn time.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 16, 2013)

WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 16, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 16, 2013)

Welp, time to rape my Wii out of the dust even more with possibly this, and Xenoblade! 

The holy trinity RPGs for the Wii are finally together in the western side, aww yeah! :WOW

Also is Pandora's Tower really that great by any chance?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 16, 2013)

Its an extremely great game, comparable to The Last Story from what i've heard from people i trust on the issue (although some would say Xenoblade is better than both)


----------



## Lulu (Jan 16, 2013)

Exclusive to the wii. How sad...


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jan 16, 2013)

I procrastinated on getting The Last Story and now it's out of stock everywhere.

Won't make the same mistake with this one, though my expectations here aren't very high.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 16, 2013)

Really? The last story is only 29.99 on amazon, i got it a few days ago


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm also getting the collector's case from Operation Rainfall for donating $10 to them lol. I'll be able to put Xenoblade, The Last Story (once I buy it) and Pandora's Tower (once I buy it) all together.


----------



## Falcon (Jan 16, 2013)

Won't be long before The Last Story is hard to come by like Xenoblade is now. Glad I grabbed both games within the week they released and I'll probably do the same with Pandora's Tower.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 16, 2013)

biggestluey said:


> Exclusive to the wii. How sad...



Whats so sad about that?


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jan 16, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Really? The last story is only 29.99 on amazon, i got it a few days ago



Out of stock locally I mean. 

Ordering it online might be what I'll have to end up doing.


----------

